# Forum subscriptions



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

I like the Forum subscription feature, especially in the Season Pass Alerts Forum. The trouble is, a single e-mail at the end of the day doesn't provide enough warning for last minute schedule changes, which happen all too often. Can you add an option for instant e-mail notifications, or make that the default? Thanks.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

This is even more important when it is a thread I am starting, where I almost always want an instant response. When I create a thread, it should at least ask me which type of subscription I want as soon as I post the first item.


----------

